# 105 cassette/chain with Ultegra crankset?



## jpatkinson (Jun 10, 2007)

I have a four-year-old Lemond Sarthe which has an Ultegra compact crankset. My LBS suggested I replace the rear cassette to "match" the replacement chain, since the old chain (actually my second) is near the end of it's life. Since I have an Ultegra crankset (and rear derailleur), should I just get the Ultegra cassette/chain, or will the 105 work okay? Thanks for helping clarify, if you have the time! - JP


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

You can use either. 105 cassette and 105 chain, 105 cassette and Ultegra chain, Ultegra cassette and 105 chain, Ultegra cassette and Ultegra chain.

Doesn't matter. Just use what fits your wallet.


----------



## twin001 (Jul 24, 2011)

I am currently running an Ultegra 53/39 with a 105 chain and 105 12-27 cassette....works great.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I have a 105 drivetrain with a DA chain and BB. It works.


----------



## jpatkinson (Jun 10, 2007)

twin001 said:


> I am currently running an Ultegra 53/39 with a 105 chain and 105 12-27 cassette....works great.


Thanks, everyone! I am switching from 12-25 rear to get ^ (that) cassette + chain, and will continue running 50/34 on the front (San Francisco hills and weak legs!).


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Makes no difference. They'll all work perfectly with each other.


----------

